# Elevated layout surface repair glue



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

What would be the best, long lasting, outdoor, UV stable, not visible when it dries, glue or adhesive for granular material to repair bald spots on asphalt roofing material cover on my elevated layout? 

Why must it dry clear or translucent? The roofing color is called white (very light grey); simulate granite ballast  

Roofing supply sell color matching granules in bulk which is great for repair. Granules are the size of fine/medium coarse sand. The granules layer is pretty thin and repair cannot form a bump as track will cross repaired areas. 

I tried spray-on adhesive. It works but granules flake off. The adhesive is only on the bare surface not mixed with granules to hold the granules together. 

Water thinned white glue? I think it would have to be thinned a lot, too much?, for these sand like granules in a thin layer - think 2-3 granules thick. Does the white glue last in constant sun heat and UV?


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I would think that any glue that can be thinned with water would not stand up out side. Unless, you are in Death Valley or the Atacama desert.

In have heard that tight bond II is water resistant. I've used it for gluing kits, but they aren't left out in wet conditions.

Chuck


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Perhaps a layer of epoxy and the grit is rolled down into the epoxy. Sprinkled on has failed, so press it in. Can't promise invisible, the original started with hot tar and that lets go...
Don't touch!
John


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I vaguely think I remember Kevin (East Broad Top) writing about securing coal loads to hoppers and tenders with silicon caulk or adhesive. He spread a layer of caulk and then pressed the coal into the surface. If it worked for coal it should work for roofing gravel.

Chuck


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

I'd get a bathroom or outdoor caulk from Lowe's, or a marine product from a boating supply store. Look through 3M's adhesive range, they make a vide variety.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

The granule's layer is about 1.5-2 mm thick making. I can't see how a chalk and granules mixture would be workable.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

FWIW I used a (about) 50-50 dilute mixture of titebond III to hold ballast (sharp small gravel) to make driveways and it holds for 3 or more years. 
And last convention a seminar mentioned the use of concrete adhesive/bonding agent to hold ballast, and that has also work well for me. 

So I would just try a small puddle of Titebond III and sprinkle/work in grit and see how that does

Jerry


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris Scott said:


> The granule's layer is about 1.5-2 mm thick making. I can't see how a chalk and granules mixture would be workable.


Chris,
I think your "glue" has to be (a) waterproof and (b) flexible. Outdoor sun can do strange things - on a cold but windless day it can locally heat up the object [your roofing] and cause it to expand while everything else stays cold and shrunken. You might not think the expansion is enough to matter, but that tiny amount just 'works' the glue and eventually causes it to fail.

AS BigRed says, try an outdoor flexible caulk, or (even better) a marine caulk. I use some clear marine glue on my boat which stays flexible in all weathers. It bears a strong resemblance to silicon caulk.


----------

